# I"M GETTING A NEW HIP FOR CHRISTMAS



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2017)

Well fellas, unless something happens to me before Wednesday, I'll be in the hospital getting a new hip. I gotta tell you it really sucks getting old. I have been having problems with my hip for years & Judy finally demanded that I go see a Doctor. He said my hip needed to be replaced right now. I said, can't it wait a couple of years & he said it wouldn't last 2 years. So I bit the bullet & I scheduled the surgery. This is the first time I have ever had any surgery other than my tonsils & appendix when I was a kid, so needless to say I'm a bit nervous (scared to s&^t) would be more applicable. And after the fiasco Bear's wife Linda had I'm not looking forward to this at all. I'll probably be out of touch for a couple of days after the surgery & if I can get to my computer I'll probably be rambling on in my pain killer induced stupor. Anyhow I hope all of you guys & gals have a very Merry Christmas! Oh, I have 15# of Berkshire belly bacon that will be ready to slice tomorrow, so I'll probably put up a thread about that. And at least I'll have plenty of BLT's to eat in my recovery!
Al


----------



## shoebe (Dec 22, 2017)

Wish you a fast and full recovery


----------



## idahopz (Dec 22, 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Al, and Merry Christmas to you and yours!  Our thoughts will be with you


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

Will have you in my prayers.
Should be fine.. 
Merry Christmas to You and yours!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2017)

I can't believe this!!
I'll swap you some Prayers, Al.
I just posted a similar one myself.
Linda is going in again for the other Hip, on the 27th:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/need-some-help-again-for-mrs-bear.271027/

Hoping everything goes Real good for you Al, and my Best to Judy.

Bear


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2017)

We will be praying for you and Judy, Al!

Sincerely,
Aaron


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and successful out come. Prayers your way. my wife has already had both done now wishes she had done it sooner.

Warren


----------



## link (Dec 22, 2017)

Al, 
hoping you have a speedy recovery. Take good care of yourself.
Link


----------



## lamar (Dec 22, 2017)

Good luck to you Al.  I hope your replacement goes as easy as my spouse's did a couple of years ago.   She had zero problems and is as good as new.
Best to you.
Lamar


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 22, 2017)

Good luck, take care and and Merry Christmas.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2017)

Al, you'll be fine buddy!  Soon you'll be a full fledged member of the titanium hip Super Smoker Club! Got my membership card a while ago.  Enjoy the nap on Wednesday, wake up, take the happy pills, and you'll be up and around before you know it. It gets better every day.  Here's wishing you a speed recovery and a cute physical therapist!


----------



## troutman (Dec 22, 2017)

Hang in there Al.  I have two friends that got their knees replaced and one that just had his hip replaced.  I've had ankle surgery to fuse my left ankle.  All of us suffered through a bit of pain but quickly bounced back better than ever.  I talked with the guy who had his hip replaced within 48 hours of his surgery and he sounded like he was ready to do the fox trot.

Hopefully all will be well and you'll be back moderating the crazies all too soon.  Have a great holiday otherwise and good luck brother !!


----------



## Braz (Dec 22, 2017)

Good luck Al. From what I have heard, the physical therapy is the hardest part. Those PT people are tough as drill sergeants.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 22, 2017)

You and your family have my best wishes and prayers.  Get back to being healthy ASAP :D


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

Godspeed Al ! Hopefully that Mustang is an auto.


----------



## danbono (Dec 22, 2017)

Good luck..Speedy recovery.
Dan


----------



## rjob (Dec 22, 2017)

Al,
Pray for a successful surgery. Just finished PT on my second hip (left) today. Two hips and a knee replacement since 2012. Putting off replacement just prolongs the pain. Did that on a knee and regret not doing it 10 years earlier. A site called bonesmart.org may help provide information to support your decision.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 22, 2017)

Get well soon Al!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I hope Santa brings you a nice shiny one!

But seriously, Godspeed and our prayers are with you and the family.

Anecdotal BS: In my younger years I was an X-Ray tech. I loved rotating through surgery and participating in procedures and watching the surgeons do their thing, etc. Well, fortunately until recently I had never had to have surgery or undergo anesthesia. EVER. Couple years ago I had to have a couple procedures on my back and this was done under anesthesia. Man, I was scared sh%^less the first time. They couldn't get my blood pressure down before the procedure and had to pre-sedate me, I was having a bit of a panic attack. My wife got the biggest kick out of my apprehension "you've been in a million surgeries up close and personal. Whatcha scared of?" she said. But all went well. 

Be positive. You're getting a new hip and won't be bothered by a bad one any longer.


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2017)

Hoping and praying for every one 
Al I think you should titled it for new Years to keep up your spirits
Hip Hip For Al LOL Heals fast Buddy
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

Thoughts & prayers from my fam to you bud & Judy!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 22, 2017)

You got this Al! You don't need my encouragement or prayers, but you have it anyway! Get well soon!


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 22, 2017)

Good luck, Al! I’m having a partial knee replacement next Friday. Fourth knee surgery. There’s nothing better than posting on Percocet, you have a built in excuse! :D


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2017)

It'll be a piece of cake Al.  You'll breeze through this and then wonder why you waited so long to do it.
But.....just for a little added insurance, our prayers are with you.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

NBC nightly news right now..
Story about a 1 day In And Out Hip Surgery. Just now coming on NBC


----------



## lemans (Dec 22, 2017)

Al
   I had mine done three years ago.. three weeks of hell . But nothing compared to the pain before the replacement.. it is so worth it.. I don’t even think about my hip anymore it is pain free and better than new.. one word of advise. Go to rehab!!!! It works..
Best of luck...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2017)

Best of luck.  You will be fine.

Prayers from our family.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the well wishes fellas!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'll try again.

Here's to a speedy recovery Al, prayers sent. You'll need that hip to control the Stang.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, on your way to being the Six Million Dollar Man, cool!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and rehab, strength to your wife to deal with you during this time and may your Docs/nurses be the best.
And lastly, may Your Christmas bring happiness, joy ans blessings to you and your family, and the New Year bring a new level of physical freedom from the nagging hip of yesteryear.


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 23, 2017)

Keep a positive attitude and listen to the doctor and the PT people. I drove home 3 days after my first replacement. The second one I was home 46 hours after waking up in recovery. If you have the option, See about a spinal block instead of general anesthesia. 15 minutes after I woke up I was in my room. It is so nice not to have to live on pain meds. Good luck.


----------



## sammartin (Dec 23, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers heading your way Al! dont sweat the surgery ive had 2 surgery's  on my ankle and a hernia surgery, just relax and let the doc and nurses do what they do and everything will be okay!


----------



## maineac (Dec 23, 2017)

I'll be sending you my best thoughts, Al.  Take care of yourself after and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 23, 2017)

Prayers your way Al. May you and your family have a blessed Christmas (eating Berkshire bacon).

Barry.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2017)

You will have to re-learn your golf swing... HAHA....   piece of cake....    See you back here in a day or two....  Just put 2-bits in the "help my buddy Al" jar....


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 23, 2017)

Good luck with the hip. Take your time rehabbing and stay in touch. Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the well wishes fellas!
I'm getting more nervous each day, but a little Johnny Walker Red helps!:)
Al


----------



## nimrod (Dec 24, 2017)

Al,
 Good luck and we wish you a very speedy recovery.
Merry Christmas to you & Judy!
 Craig


----------



## gregh (Dec 24, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Well fellas, unless something happens to me before Wednesday, I'll be in the hospital getting a new hip. I gotta tell you it really sucks getting old. I have been having problems with my hip for years & Judy finally demanded that I go see a Doctor. He said my hip needed to be replaced right now. I said, can't it wait a couple of years & he said it wouldn't last 2 years. So I bit the bullet & I scheduled the surgery. This is the first time I have ever had any surgery other than my tonsils & appendix when I was a kid, so needless to say I'm a bit nervous (scared to s&^t) would be more applicable. And after the fiasco Bear's wife Linda had I'm not looking forward to this at all. I'll probably be out of touch for a couple of days after the surgery & if I can get to my computer I'll probably be rambling on in my pain killer induced stupor. Anyhow I hope all of you guys & gals have a very Merry Christmas! Oh, I have 15# of Berkshire belly bacon that will be ready to slice tomorrow, so I'll probably put up a thread about that. And at least I'll have plenty of BLT's to eat in my recovery!
> Al


----------



## gregh (Dec 24, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes fellas!
> I'm getting more nervous each day, but a little Johnny Walker Red helps!:)
> Al


Al, I prayed for you this morning at church.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 24, 2017)

Wishin ya a speedy recovery Al


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

just seen this this thread ... wish you luck Al, at least you a gang of some nice bacon to munch on .. bacon will heal anything ....


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2017)

Al good luck with the surgery and recovery


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2017)

Best of luck Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys!
I'm really getting nervous now!
Al


----------



## hank2000 (Dec 25, 2017)

Wishing u luck and sending you and your family prayers from our family. See back on here soon


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 25, 2017)

Just be stubborn and refuse to let it get you down, Al.
You’ll be fine...


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 25, 2017)

Al, I have a couple of friends that have had their hips done, one of them has had both hips done. You will be fine, they have the procedure so well worked out now that it's not a big deal anymore. I will have to get mine done someday, I have been putting it off for years, just like you. Just relax and trust the Doc's to do their job.


----------



## natej (Dec 25, 2017)

Your in my prayers champ.. wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## bertman (Dec 25, 2017)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 25, 2017)

You got this Al!  I've been dealing with my hip since 97, just keep putting it off.  I'm on my third hip doctor.  On my initial visit, he looked at my x-rays and said you've got a bad hip.  No [email protected]!  I do hips on Mondays, when you're ready.  I was worried that I could screw it up by waiting, but he didn't think so.  You'll be in my thoughts Al, hang in there buddy!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks guys!
Tomorrow is the big day!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2017)

Al, I know of 4 folks who have done hip replacements and everyone one of them are happy they did it. They are pain free and enjoying life again, follow your therapists instructions to the letter for a quick recovery.CM


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks CM!
Getting ready to go right now!
Al


----------



## lemans (Dec 27, 2017)

We r all behind you.. by Jan 1 you will be walking... I have been there!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thinking of you this morning Al. You’ll be a bionic man now.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 27, 2017)

Prayers for you/your family tonight.

And for Mrs. Bear too.


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2017)

Speedy recovery to you Al. BTW you probably won't to be able to drive your hot rod for a while I'd be glad to baby sit it !! :D

Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 27, 2017)

A speedy recovery to you Al!
We have a few folks with joint replacements in the family. Wonderful results!


----------



## lemans (Dec 28, 2017)

Al
  How are ya???


----------



## Southern Yankee (Dec 28, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Well fellas, unless something happens to me before Wednesday, I'll be in the hospital getting a new hip. I gotta tell you it really sucks getting old. I have been having problems with my hip for years & Judy finally demanded that I go see a Doctor. He said my hip needed to be replaced right now. I said, can't it wait a couple of years & he said it wouldn't last 2 years. So I bit the bullet & I scheduled the surgery. This is the first time I have ever had any surgery other than my tonsils & appendix when I was a kid, so needless to say I'm a bit nervous (scared to s&^t) would be more applicable. And after the fiasco Bear's wife Linda had I'm not looking forward to this at all. I'll probably be out of touch for a couple of days after the surgery & if I can get to my computer I'll probably be rambling on in my pain killer induced stupor. Anyhow I hope all of you guys & gals have a very Merry Christmas! Oh, I have 15# of Berkshire belly bacon that will be ready to slice tomorrow, so I'll probably put up a thread about that. And at least I'll have plenty of BLT's to eat in my recovery!
> Al


----------



## Southern Yankee (Dec 28, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Well fellas, unless something happens to me before Wednesday, I'll be in the hospital getting a new hip. I gotta tell you it really sucks getting old. I have been having problems with my hip for years & Judy finally demanded that I go see a Doctor. He said my hip needed to be replaced right now. I said, can't it wait a couple of years & he said it wouldn't last 2 years. So I bit the bullet & I scheduled the surgery. This is the first time I have ever had any surgery other than my tonsils & appendix when I was a kid, so needless to say I'm a bit nervous (scared to s&^t) would be more applicable. And after the fiasco Bear's wife Linda had I'm not looking forward to this at all. I'll probably be out of touch for a couple of days after the surgery & if I can get to my computer I'll probably be rambling on in my pain killer induced stupor. Anyhow I hope all of you guys & gals have a very Merry Christmas! Oh, I have 15# of Berkshire belly bacon that will be ready to slice tomorrow, so I'll probably put up a thread about that. And at least I'll have plenty of BLT's to eat in my recovery!
> Al


I gots new hip last Christmas. I had the posterior approach...hurt like hell for a few days, but if you do all your PT+5%, you’ll be walking a mile at a time in three weeks...honest, Good luck!


----------



## gary s (Dec 29, 2017)

Ask the Doc for the SMF Discount

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2018)

Gary
Got the whole thing done without any out of pocket deductible, it didn’t, cost me a dime. Because I had already met my deductible for the year. The Doctor knew that and he got me in before the end of the year! Pretty awesome, huh!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2018)

Great planning.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Jan 4, 2018)

That's great  I love No Deductible. My wife met hers last year and everything went to free mode.
I stayed a week in the hospital and only cost me a grand

BTW  How is the Hip ?

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

Hip is doing fine, thanks for asking Gary!
I'm getting ready to go to the grocery store with Judy now.
First time, so I'll just push the cart & see how it goes.
It should be good, cause I have been walking 1/2 mile everyday outside with the walker.
I'm hoping they let me start using a cane soon.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 5, 2018)

Al, may be a good time to try out those little motorized shopping carts.

Glad to hear your getting out and about.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Hip is doing fine, thanks for asking Gary!
> I'm getting ready to go to the grocery store with Judy now.
> First time, so I'll just push the cart & see how it goes.
> It should be good, cause I have been walking 1/2 mile everyday outside with the walker.
> ...



Wow!  What a difference in recovery progress from just a few years ago.  The new method they used on you Al is phenomenal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Wow!  What a difference in recovery progress from just a few years ago.  The new method they used on you Al is phenomenal.



Yea Ray it is pretty unbelievable.
I'm walking around just fine right now with just a little soreness.
I really don't need a walker or cane, but am using one when I go to rehab.
I don't want to get yelled at.
I really don't even need the pain pills, but I take one every once in a while cause they do give you a nice buzz! :rolleyes:
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 6, 2018)

Do they make a smoker accessory for a walker?

Hope you get back to the pit real soon Al!
Good on the Doc working that out for you.
Heal fast.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 6, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Yea Ray it is pretty unbelievable.
> I'm walking around just fine right now with just a little soreness.
> I really don't need a walker or cane, but am using one when I go to rehab.
> I don't want to get yelled at.
> ...


LMAO... Yeah, you're good to go, don't mix with alcohol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> LMAO... Yeah, you're good to go, don't mix with alcohol.



Well I did wash one down with a beer at happy hour yesterday!
Good thing they only gave me a few of these things.
I can see how all these athletes get hooked on them.
Al


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 7, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Well I did wash one down with a beer at happy hour yesterday!
> Good thing they only gave me a few of these things.
> I can see how all these athletes get hooked on them.
> Al




Ha! Some hydrocodone and a beer make one helluva happy hour for sure!  

Glad you’re doing well. We tend to hear about the bad experiences with health care. It’s nice to hear about a good experience sometimes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

tbrtt1 said:


> Ha! Some hydrocodone and a beer make one helluva happy hour for sure!
> 
> Glad you’re doing well. We tend to hear about the bad experiences with health care. It’s nice to hear about a good experience sometimes.



Thank you my friend,
Yes so far this has been a very positive experience. I can only hope the rest of the recovery will continue to be this good!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Thank you my friend,
> Yes so far this has been a very positive experience. I can only hope the rest of the recovery will continue to be this good!!
> Al




Yup---I'm anxious to see what it's like when Mrs Bear is back to the way she was Long before these Hip Replacements.
After she had the left one replaced, back in July, right when she was about ready to put the cane away, the Right Hip got worse than the left one ever was. Next week she should be done with the Walker & then a week or two with the Cane again.
I'm hoping she'll be back to herself as of about 10 years ago.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Yup---I'm anxious to see what it's like when Mrs Bear is back to the way she was Long before these Hip Replacements.
> After she had the left one replaced, back in July, right when she was about ready to put the cane away, the Right Hip got worse than the left one ever was. Next week she should be done with the Walker & then a week or two with the Cane again.
> I'm hoping she'll be back to herself as of about 10 years ago.
> 
> Bear



I'm sure she will Bear, cause I already feel 10 years younger. Everybody told me I would say this "I should have got this done a couple of years ago" and every word is true. I was just scared, but there was no reason to be.
I'm glad to hear Linda is doing so well!
Al


----------

